# Strengthening bag of water



## digiscrapper (Aug 18, 2008)

With both of my daughters, my water breaking was what officially started labor. (with DD#1, I did have contractions the night before, but nothing I couldn't sleep through and not very consistent).
DD#1 was a homebirth, with contractions starting 12-13 hours after my water broke.
DD#2 was a hospital birth, and I ended up with pitocin to get contractions going after 12 hours of nothing.

I know people can refuse being induced, but my big question is: do you know of anything I can take ahead of time to strengthen the water bag? I've heard that vitamin C is good for that, and that pineapple and papaya can weaken it. Anything else I can take/avoid? Homeopathics?
I would LOVE to end up delivering the baby with the waterbag intact


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

Having a strong sac isn't necesarily going to result in the baby being born in the caul. My water broke during transition with both of my DD's. With DD2 my midwife even commented that when she examined a piece of it it was the strongest sac she'd ever seen. And it still broke.

That said... I don't know what I did to result in a strong sac. I ate a lot of protein and had a good amount of calcium. But I didn't do anything special.


----------



## digiscrapper (Aug 18, 2008)

Good point







I guess it's kind of a "wouldn't it be nice" thing, after having it be the first thing to happen the other times, kwim?


----------



## RebeccaWo (Apr 1, 2008)

My MW suggested the white stuff in a whole orange... the pith.

I was GBS+ and I ate whole oranges (including all the pith, blech!) daily for weeks and weeks to strengthen my bag of waters. My water didn't break until I was 10 and right about to push.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

With with #3 my mw broke it to start labor (16 days past my edd). I drank pineapple juice (freshly squeezed every am, a whole pineapple too) because I had severe joint pain. The Bromelin is supposed to help. It did not send me into labor and it didn't make my sac weak.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I've heard an egg a day is supposed to really strengthen your bag.









ETA: that's what I did and my bag did not break... we AROMed when I was 10 cm and just wanted DD OUT.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mosaic* 
I've heard an egg a day is supposed to really strengthen your bag.









ETA: that's what I did and my bag did not break... we AROMed when I was 10 cm and just wanted DD OUT.










I ate a lot of eggs during my pregnancy and my water broke at 42 weeks and I consented to an induction 30ish hours later because nothing was happening and I was GBS+ and freaked out.

I'd like to know the answer to the original question since I'd like to avoid dealing with that issue next time.


----------



## Otterella (Oct 13, 2007)

My MW said protein, protein, protein to make a strong bag. My water broke at 41 weeks last time, and i did not go into labor on my own after 24 hours.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

My midwife recommended vitamin C rich foods- and lots of Orange and green foods- think oranges, canteloupe, sweet potatoes, dark leafy greens, winter squash etc.

With DD1 my water broke at the beginning of labor. With DS it broke right before I started pushing. I did eat a healthier, brewer type diet with him.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

I've also heard that a lot of protein helps. 80-100 grams per day is what I learned in Bradley training.
www.fitday.com is a great free site for keeping track of what you eat & automatically tallys it.
My bradley teacher said I had more protein than any mama she'd ever seen! ha! It was habit since I used to be into bodybuilding.
My bag didn't break until i pushed for the 1st time. & I had been through transition at 10 for half an hour (Hadn't gotten to the hospital yet.)

I thought having a baby born in the caul would be really cool until I read a birth story where the mama thinks she tore because of it - because the baby just shot out quickly!


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

I took crazy amounts of vitamin C during the third trimester and my baby was born in the caul. It was incredible.


----------



## k13 (Sep 10, 2008)

With my second daughter my water was leaking early, and it must have been a high leak - because my baby was born in a caul. So I don't think bag strength and caul birth necessarily go hand in hand!

But I'm definitely interested in the suggestions here...


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RebeccaWo* 
My MW suggested the white stuff in a whole orange... the pith.

I was GBS+ and I ate whole oranges (including all the pith, blech!) daily for weeks and weeks to strengthen my bag of waters. My water didn't break until I was 10 and right about to push.

Interesting. I think the pith is really high in bioflavonoids which work with vitamin C. I've read of a 5:1 vitC to bioflavonoid ratio, or maybe just a natural vitamin C supp.

The only things I've heard of are vitamin C and protein.


----------

